# Pellegatti:"L'operazione Rodriguez è da 13,5 mln"



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2020)

Sul suo canale YouTube, Carlo Pellegatti ha parlato dell'affare Rodriguez e del mercato Milan

"Siamo vicini ad un altro addio, cioè a quello di Ricardo Rodriguez per 6 milioni di euro. Qualcuno dirà che è poco, ma i dirigenti fanno un ragionamento diverso. Si tratta di un'operazione da 13,5 milioni: oltre ai 6 milioni del prestito con obbligo di riscatto, il club di via Aldo Rossi risparmierà 2,5 milioni lordi di ingaggio dei prossimi sei mesi e altri 5 milioni, sempre lordi, della prossima stagione. A poco a poco, il Milan, anche se guadagna meno, è interessato a sgravarsi di alcuni ingaggi. Dunque, incasso poco, ma risparmio tanto, è questa la filosofia del Milan. Nei prossimi giorni si parlerà con Suso, altro giocatore destinato all'incasso poco e risparmio tanto. Ovviamente dopo le partenze ci saranno anche degli arrivi".


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sul suo canale YouTube, Carlo Pellegatti ha parlato dell'affare Rodriguez e del mercato Milan
> 
> "Siamo vicini ad un altro addio, cioè a quello di Ricardo Rodriguez per 6 milioni di euro. Qualcuno dirà che è poco, ma i dirigenti fanno un ragionamento diverso. Si tratta di un'operazione da 13,5 milioni: oltre ai 6 milioni del prestito con obbligo di riscatto, il club di via Aldo Rossi risparmierà 2,5 milioni lordi di ingaggio dei prossimi sei mesi e altri 5 milioni, sempre lordi, della prossima stagione. A poco a poco, il Milan, anche se guadagna meno, è interessato a sgravarsi di alcuni ingaggi. Dunque, incasso poco, ma risparmio tanto, è questa la filosofia del Milan. Nei prossimi giorni si parlerà con Suso, altro giocatore destinato all'incasso poco e risparmio tanto. Ovviamente dopo le partenze ci saranno anche degli arrivi".



Solo noi, per non fare brutta figura nel mercato in uscita, dobbiamo gonfiare le cifre incassate con il lordo dell'ingaggio pluriennale risparmiato. Ma dai, su.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sul suo canale YouTube, Carlo Pellegatti ha parlato dell'affare Rodriguez e del mercato Milan
> 
> "Siamo vicini ad un altro addio, cioè a quello di Ricardo Rodriguez per 6 milioni di euro. Qualcuno dirà che è poco, ma i dirigenti fanno un ragionamento diverso. Si tratta di un'operazione da 13,5 milioni: oltre ai 6 milioni del prestito con obbligo di riscatto, il club di via Aldo Rossi risparmierà 2,5 milioni lordi di ingaggio dei prossimi sei mesi e altri 5 milioni, sempre lordi, della prossima stagione. A poco a poco, il Milan, anche se guadagna meno, è interessato a sgravarsi di alcuni ingaggi. Dunque, incasso poco, ma risparmio tanto, è questa la filosofia del Milan. Nei prossimi giorni si parlerà con Suso, altro giocatore destinato all'incasso poco e risparmio tanto. Ovviamente dopo le partenze ci saranno anche degli arrivi".



Ragionamento che di fondo ci sta. Importante essersi liberati di sto catorcio e dirottare il suo stipendio ( visto che andrà a bilancio a 0€*che poi è il suo "valore" ) su altri giocatori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Solo noi, per non fare brutta figura nel mercato in uscita, dobbiamo gonfiare le cifre incassate con il lordo dell'ingaggio pluriennale risparmiato. Ma dai, su.



come se il sostituto non lo prendesse, lo stipendio...


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come se il sostituto non lo prendesse, lo stipendio...



Se arriva dall'estero, grazie al decreto crescita, la differenza tra netto e lordo sarà di gran lunga minore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Se arriva dall'estero, grazie al decreto crescita, la differenza tra netto e lordo sarà di gran lunga minore.



stiamo li a guardare il cent? 2M lordi invece di 3.8 saranno 3? non lo so sparo a caso... risparmi 1M all'anno... meglio di niente ma i problemi sono altri.
con questo, bene che lo abbiano venduto è... ma è una somma di cose che da noi non funziona


----------



## MassimoRE (16 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stiamo li a guardare il cent? 2M lordi invece di 3.8 saranno 3? non lo so sparo a caso... risparmi 1M all'anno... meglio di niente ma i problemi sono altri.
> con questo, bene che lo abbiano venduto è... ma è una somma di cose che da noi non funziona



D'accordo con te, ma ci puoi fare poco se davvero te ne vuoi liberare, più di tanto non te li da nessuno, basta vedere dove sta andando.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stiamo li a guardare il cent? 2M lordi invece di 3.8 saranno 3? non lo so sparo a caso... risparmi 1M all'anno... meglio di niente ma i problemi sono altri.
> con questo, bene che lo abbiano venduto è... ma è una somma di cose che da noi non funziona



Non sono proprio centesimi.
Rodriguez costava a bilancio 7,8 milioni l’hanno .
Ad esempio Kjaer, se fosse riscattato, né costerebbe 1,9 l’anno.

Sono 6 milioni, ogni anno per sostituire Rodriguez con Kjaer (ho fatto un esempio con due operazione in/out del reparto in questa sessione).

In 4 anni sono 24 milioni.

Non sono centesimi.

L’operazione di sostituire mediocri che costano tanto, con mediocri che costano poco é fondamentale per avere risorse da investire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio centesimi.
> Rodriguez costava a bilancio 7,8 milioni l’hanno .
> Ad esempio Kjaer, se fosse riscattato, né costerebbe 1,9 l’anno.
> 
> ...



stavamo parlando della differenza di stipendi col decreto crescita...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te, ma ci puoi fare poco se davvero te ne vuoi liberare, più di tanto non te li da nessuno, basta vedere dove sta andando.



e infatti bene che l'abbiano regalato... se non sanno fare di meglio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stiamo li a guardare il cent? 2M lordi invece di 3.8 saranno 3? non lo so sparo a caso... risparmi 1M all'anno... meglio di niente ma i problemi sono altri.
> con questo, bene che lo abbiano venduto è... ma è una somma di cose che da noi non funziona



Pensi seriamente che prenderanno una riserva che guadagna 2.5 netti come lo svizzero? Dubito... Ormai Theo é il titolare indiscusso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stavamo parlando della differenza di stipendi col decreto crescita...



Anche quella non é proprio marginale, anche se oggettivamente si sente soprattutto su stipendi elevati.

6 milioni netti sono ad esempio 10,8 con la tassazione standard e 8,4 con quella del decreto. Su un quadriennale sono 9,6 milioni di differenza.

In un ingaggio da 1,5 netti su un quadriennale sono 2,4 milioni risparmiati.

Tutto conta, soprattutto se sei costretto a fare le nozze con i fichi secchi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche quella non é proprio marginale, anche se oggettivamente si sente soprattutto su stipendi elevati.
> 
> 6 milioni netti sono ad esempio 10,8 con la tassazione standard e 8,4 con quella del decreto. Su un quadriennale sono 9,6 milioni di differenza.
> 
> ...



ho fatto l'esempio sui 2 netti. tirando ad indovinare ho detto 0.8M annui e così è come mi confermi tu.
quindi confermo che non è un punto saliente del bilancio il risparmio col decreto crescita sullo stipendio del terzino di scorta...


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Mi ricordo ancora chi lo esaltava quando Mirabelli lo compro'... E ricordo anche chi lo scorso anno diceva che era l'unico con i piedi buoni della nostra difesa, l'unico che poteva avviare l'azione da dietro etc... Ora che *Paolo Maldini *(si si, proprio lui) ha portato letteralmente via da Madrid uno che nel ruolo e' tra i migliori in circolazione, uno quando parte brucia l'erba, allora finalmente a molti ciechi e' tornata la vista.


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’operazione di sostituire mediocri che costano tanto, con mediocri che costano poco é fondamentale per avere risorse da investire.



Su questa affermazione, che magari sarà impopolare, sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------

